# Junior heater



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a Jr heater for my 2.5 tank.
How do I know if it;s working or not?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a thermometer?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes it's at 72. I also have alamp over the tank to help warm it up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Touch the heater. If it is warm, then its working. 72 degrees seems very low with a working heater.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Well the fish is dead. he was ill and then I came back from lunch and he was titsup.

This sux


----------

